# Citrus Chicken



## LarryWolfe (Aug 30, 2007)

I grilled a 5 lb spatchcocked chicken last night loaded up with Wolfe Rub Citrus (test batch).  Grilled at 325* for an hour and a half.  The flavor was pretty dang good if I say so myself.  A nice fresh fruity, herbal, slightly sweet flavor.  My 5 year old kept asking everyone if she could eat everyones chicken skin!  She's my best and worst critic!  She eats WRO on pringles, but she'll also tell me if she doesn't like something!  So with her approval, that means I'm getting close on this!!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 30, 2007)

That looks killer Dude!
Can't wait to try some!


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Aug 30, 2007)

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM Chicken!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2007)

Bravo!  ...yet again


----------



## surfinsapo (Aug 30, 2007)

That's Killer Larry...


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2007)

With a lil practice yer gonna be a pretty damn fine cook one day Boy.

I love split chickens. Yummm


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 30, 2007)

Mike Hedrick said:
			
		

> *With a lil practice yer gonna be a pretty damn fine cook one day Boy*.
> 
> I love split chickens. Yummm



 :scratch


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Mike Hedrick":y6zz5efi]*With a lil practice yer gonna be a pretty damn fine cook one day Boy*.
> 
> I love split chickens. Yummm



 :scratch[/quote:y6zz5efi]

I was fun'n ya bro
Sorry it didn't work.

Food looks good man and yer a fine cook.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 30, 2007)

man that looks great!  I love the little Cat, but no
way would she get my chicken skin from that bird!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 30, 2007)

Mike Hedrick said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":49381bi0][quote="Mike Hedrick":49381bi0]*With a lil practice yer gonna be a pretty damn fine cook one day Boy*.
> 
> I love split chickens. Yummm



 :scratch[/quote:49381bi0]

*I was fun'n ya bro
Sorry it didn't work.*

Food looks good man and yer a fine cook.[/quote:49381bi0]

It worked, I was pulling your leg off!


----------



## 007bond-jb (Aug 30, 2007)

Damm larry looks fine Boy How many people you feed


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 30, 2007)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> Damm larry looks fine Boy How many people you feed



Me, my wife, 20 year old daughter and 5 year old daughter.  The only thing left were bones.


----------



## john a (Aug 30, 2007)

You did WHAT to that bird before cooking it  :twisted:  Does look very good in spite of   :?:  :?:  :?:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 30, 2007)

bige1 said:
			
		

> chicken looks great larry...are you gonna try the new citrus rub on anything else?



That's the second time on chicken and I've done it on tuna.  The tuna was by far the bst.  I gott a lot of samples floating around and I'm waiting to hear back from the guinea pigs.


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 30, 2007)

Good looking yard bird Larry.  Are you keeping the same amount of heat in this mix ?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 31, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Good looking yard bird Larry.  Are you keeping the same amount of heat in this mix ?



The heat is toned down on this batch.  Most of the first reviews I got from the first batch were that it was too spicy.


----------



## bknox (Aug 31, 2007)

Nice looking birds Larry! Sounds like you had a lot better luck than I with using citrus in a rub, I wanted to call mine "Asian Orange". I caught a lot of flack for that. I had a terrible time with it and finally shelved the idea. I got tired of eating the poor results. Hopefuly we will see it available to the public soon!


----------



## JWJR40 (Aug 31, 2007)

Looks good Ill have to try that.


----------

